# What To Do With Face???



## BocaVista (11 mo ago)

Hi. I've read several recent posts about grooming, but I still have a question. 

Here is a picture of Ellie, taken this morning. She is 13 weeks old. 










We are going to groom Ellie ourselves. We have all the grooming equipment from Lotus (Lotus was professionally groomed up until her health began deteriorating and then we took over). We intend to keep Ellie in a slightly longer puppy cut. What should I do to Ellie's face? I've heard suggestions from some that it's best to let it grow out. I've also read not to use a trimmer on the nose area. I'm really wondering about the fur that wants to cover or get in her eyes? And what about the inside corner of the eyes? If I let that grow, will it become more manageable with more length? Or is there a product to put on it? I've also read to use thinning shears on that area. I'm confused and looking for some advice. In case it helps with your answers, we are open to allowing her face to grow a bit longer proportionally than the rest of her body ( I think their faces are really cute that way).

We do brush Ellie daily and bathe her weekly. We are getting her used to the grooming table, trimmers, scissors, Dremel / nail clippers, etc. BTW, she hates everything but the bath. 

Thanks again!

Chris


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, unfortunately, this is a stage you just need to live through! If you wait it out, eventually, that hair on her nose will get long enough to lay flat. Until that… It just is what it is! If you cut it, the sharp, cut ends will poke her eyes as they grow out, and you will end up needing to trim them often to prevent them from causing her eyes to tear. They look awful as they grow out too.


----------



## BocaVista (11 mo ago)

Thanks, Karen.


----------



## authorkelsey (5 mo ago)

I'm having the same problem with Hei Hei here! He's 12w and I have such a problem keeping them combed out of his eyes, and because of the tearing, they get hard and need to be washed daily to keep them from getting gross!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Izzy is in the same “grow out” phase. He is 16 weeks old.


----------

